# Computer Management does not open



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

when i try to open computer management (from control panel- administrative tools- computer management) i get this error message- 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
         access is denied
i scanned my pc for viruses & spyware but found nothing..overall my pc is running fine.
how do i open computer management now? i have to delete some partitions in my hdd!



767hsm.221bx said:


> when i try to open computer management (from control panel- administrative tools- computer management) i get this error message-
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
> access is denied
> i scanned my pc for viruses & spyware but found nothing..overall my pc is running fine.
> how do i open computer management now? i have to delete some partitions in my hdd!




why isn't anyone replying? i searched using google but can't find a solution..even gpedit.msc doesnot open..the same error message- access is denied.


----------



## Amir.php (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Open Registry Editor (regedit.exe on run dialog box).
2. Now goto to





> * HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.msc*


 and delete the registry entry on the right side.
3. After deleting it when you again type *gpedit.msc* in Run box, it will open an “Open with” dialog.
4. Now select the second option and browse to get a new option; browse to 





> C:\Windows\system32\mmc.exe


5.Select this option and remember to check the box below to always run the command without doing this again and again.
6.That’s it, Now all .msc extensions will now open. A new option “*Microsoft Management Console*” will appear in the window.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 17, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> 1. Open Registry Editor (regedit.exe on run dialog box).
> 2. Now goto to and delete the registry entry on the right side.
> 3. After deleting it when you again type *gpedit.msc* in Run box, it will open an “Open with” dialog.
> 4. Now select the second option and browse to get a new option; browse to
> ...




thanx for replying..but this can also be done through windows explorer->tools->folder options->file types->msc->opens with->c:\windows\system32\mmc.exe (searched google as no one was replying for a long time)


----------

